# Elasticsearch 6 for Nextcloud



## trumee (Jan 16, 2018)

It seems that Elasticsearch6 is required in Nextcloud for full text search. Is anybody working on version 6?


----------



## SirDice (Jan 17, 2018)

You can ask the maintainer if he's working on it.


----------



## Atsuri (Feb 5, 2018)

trumee in case of doubt, check the Bugzilla (https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/buglist.cgi?quicksearch=elasticsearch) and the SVNWeb portal (https://svnweb.freebsd.org/ports/head/textproc/elasticsearch5/) for details . That will give you an idea if anyone is doing anything with a particular port.

I'm personally interested in ElasticSearch as well, since we would like to add it to our framework.


----------



## talsamon (Feb 5, 2018)

Newest attempt to update textproc/elasticsearch5 is   PR 225665.


----------



## talsamon (Feb 11, 2018)

Here it is:
PR 225836


----------



## danger@ (Feb 21, 2018)

it's already there textproc/elasticsearch6.


----------

